# Storm Lake Barrel Sale



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

*Just purchased a Government 5" stainless, one piece barrel from SLM for $99.00...these barrels are complete drop-in for a Springfield 1911, and includes barrel link and SS bushing....nice price, if you ask me...they also have special pricing on other make barrels...just FYI. 8) *


----------

